# Mexico City customs brokers



## CAtoOaxaca (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi there,

My wife and I are moving to Oaxaca with our dog and cats in October and we've been told we need to hire a customs broker to deal with the dog in Mexico City. The airline gave us a list of brokers, but none of them -- not a single one -- has worked out. Some neither pick up the phone nor have voicemail, others fail to respond to repeated voice and email messages. We're flummoxed.

Could someone refer us to an affordable, reliable customs broker in DF who actually is reachable? Thanks for your help.


----------



## oaxacaone (Aug 2, 2011)

*Bringing pets into Mexico*

Dogs must have had a rabies shot within the past year or else the vet a the airport will give them one for a small fee. I went through your dilemma years ago bringing my dog to Oaxaca. I offered to buy him a first class seat but he weighed over 20 pounds and had to be checked into luggage. So, I drove to Mexico.

However, a friend brought his dog to Mexico a couple of years ago. He heard all kinds of stories about fees which weren't true. At that time, you could bring two dogs in with no problem. Since the dog was too big to ride with him, I urged him to fly direct from NYC to Mexico City. That way his dog would be in the luggage compartment the shortest time possible. Of course, the dog should be given something to make him sleep during the flight-- your vet can advise you. At Mexico City, we were able to let the dog out to run around a bit before boarding a bus to Puebla. The bus leaves from the international arrivals at Terminal 2, the new airport terminal, and takes only 2 hours. At Puebla, we let the dog out for a run again before continuing the journey to Oaxaca in my friend's SUV. This last leg of the trip would be four hours. You can easily take the second bus from Puebla to Oaxaca as there are frequent departures. The idea is to break up the 6 hours in the bus luggage area into smaller segments.

Friends were discussing this problem recently and someone said the US airlines try to shaft you on the pet transportation fees. AeroMexico was the best choice but use a direct flight. You don't want your pets waiting too long in the luggage room or on the tarmac. 

I know your concerns. I often see pets at the airport in Mexico City so this is nothing new. I wish you luck. Please write if I can further help you


----------



## CAtoOaxaca (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the help, but that doesn't exactly answer my question. We've already booked our flights and need to find a customs broker in Mexico City to deal with the paperwork for our dog.




oaxacaone said:


> Dogs must have had a rabies shot within the past year or else the vet a the airport will give them one for a small fee. I went through your dilemma years ago bringing my dog to Oaxaca. I offered to buy him a first class seat but he weighed over 20 pounds and had to be checked into luggage. So, I drove to Mexico.
> 
> However, a friend brought his dog to Mexico a couple of years ago. He heard all kinds of stories about fees which weren't true. At that time, you could bring two dogs in with no problem. Since the dog was too big to ride with him, I urged him to fly direct from NYC to Mexico City. That way his dog would be in the luggage compartment the shortest time possible. Of course, the dog should be given something to make him sleep during the flight-- your vet can advise you. At Mexico City, we were able to let the dog out to run around a bit before boarding a bus to Puebla. The bus leaves from the international arrivals at Terminal 2, the new airport terminal, and takes only 2 hours. At Puebla, we let the dog out for a run again before continuing the journey to Oaxaca in my friend's SUV. This last leg of the trip would be four hours. You can easily take the second bus from Puebla to Oaxaca as there are frequent departures. The idea is to break up the 6 hours in the bus luggage area into smaller segments.
> 
> ...


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

From what I understand the broker is only needed if the dog is not on the same flight as you. If the dog comes in with you on the same flight there is no requirement of a broker.

It seems that Continental is telling people that they need a broker when, in fact, they don't if they are on the same flight as their pet. Are you flying Continental? 

Here is a link to the regulations in English for bringing a pet into Mexico from the US or Canada:
Pet Travel Tips & Adoption Information
It doesn't mention a broker. 

I would certainly defer to someone who has first hand experience with bringing a pet into Mexico via air but based on what I have read I think the airline is making your life way more complicated that it needs to be.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

True. YOu would only need a broker if shpping a pet seperately, or if you had more than two pets per person.
There is a lot of erroneous information available from airlines, border agents, bloggers and folks on web boards. So, never believe the first thing you hear, or read and dig a little deeper.
Continental is good at losing luggage, so maybe they are playing CYA, in case they lose your dog and have to ship it to you, along with lost luggage, and they don't want to pay the brokerage if that happens.
The world isn't fair and is also getting dumbed down.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

*Customers Brokers*



CAtoOaxaca said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My wife and I are moving to Oaxaca with our dog and cats in October and we've been told we need to hire a customs broker to deal with the dog in Mexico City. The airline gave us a list of brokers, but none of them -- not a single one -- has worked out. Some neither pick up the phone nor have voicemail, others fail to respond to repeated voice and email messages. We're flummoxed.
> 
> Could someone refer us to an affordable, reliable customs broker in DF who actually is reachable? Thanks for your help.


Here is a link that might help - info courtesy of the Canadian Trade Commissioner Service.

".tradecommissioner.gc.ca/eng/document.jsp?did=6097""

I also Googled "Pet relocation Mexico City" and found some useful links. Researching a bit it seems that your issue dates back to 2010 especially with Continental now United Airlines. The requirement for a broker apparently stems from the transport of pets in the cargo hold rather than in the airplane cabin. Pets are transported directly for Mexican inspection rather than being delivered to you in the baggage claim area??


----------

